# Taxidermist !!!!



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

How many taxidermists do we have on the forum? I just learned how to taxidermist birds and stuffed my first bird (spooner drake) yesterday. It took me 4.5 hours and I have a lot to learn but it is fun to see the finished product. Now I have a freezer full to put on the wall.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

